# Who and where are these fine looking people



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I was out for the day a couple of weeks ago and came across these fine lookers. 
Do you have any idea who they are and where I was... ????


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I recognise the bearded man bending down...or is it that he looks a bit like the Marquis of Bath ?

Were you at Longleat ?

G

Edit: Nah ! Too young, too soberly dressed.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
the 2 with beard and hair look very much like the HAIRY BIKERS, the 
tv motorbiking chefs.

tomnjune


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its the hairy bikers and the photo was taken on 15 feb 2009 at the back of some old dearies house somewhere up north

Do i win a prize :? :? 

Alan H


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> hi
> the 2 with beard and hair look very much like the HAIRY BIKERS, the
> tv motorbiking chefs. tomnjune





Fatalhud said:


> Its the hairy bikers and the photo was taken on 15 feb 2009 at the back of some old dearies house somewhere up north
> 
> Do i win a prize :? :?
> Alan H


 Sorry you had to get name and location together for the prize

Spot on with the hairy bikers, they must be more recognisable than I thought. They were making a program for their new series to be shown in the summer. Not sure if I would have recognised then prior to that day. 
Any idea where we were?
Here's another view....


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Tadcaster?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Right, if you could give me the time of day it was taken I will get on to the Met Office to find where it was raining at that precise time.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

In a car park having a coffee  

Is the prize cash or a car \/


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Not Tadcaster but that is a bit closer than "up north" 
I nearly fell in the river when taking the first picture.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I recognise the bearded man bending down...or is it that he looks a bit like the Marquis of Bath ?
> 
> Were you at Longleat ?
> 
> ...


He appears to have something coming out of his bottom.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Not Exactly sure but it looks like Bury St Edmunds


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Not Exactly sure but it looks like Bury St Edmunds


Getting close S/T last clue should do it. The location is about 7 miles from here.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Felixstowe and your rear numberplate has fell off :? :?


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> Felixstowe and your rear numberplate has fell off :? :?


I must attend to that, no idea where that went.
Not Felixstowe but we did have breakfast at Felixstow Ferry cafe on the way up. Great place for breakfast, have you tried it?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

*Buttons * What map are you using 'cos I can't find  on any OS ones I own?


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

rapidorob said:


> *Buttons * What map are you using 'cos I can't find  on any OS ones I own?


Have just checked on Google maps and it is 6.1 miles and will take 12 mins to drive from the beach scene to this secrete location  Or try this one 8)


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

It's the car park at the rear of Snape Maltings
.....and the van is parked on the sea wall at Aldeburgh


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> It's the car park at the rear of Snape Maltings
> .....and the van is parked on the sea wall at Aldeburgh


Excellent deduction suffolkian correct on both counts. Living around the corner probably helped a tad. 
We had no idea they were at Snape but enjoyed a couple of hours watching them cook Suffolk pork and apples. 
Out of interest, would you have recognised the bikers from the picture?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Buttons I vaguely recognised the one leaning over as a Hairy Biker but I couldn't for the life of me quote his given name


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

buttons said:


> rapidorob said:
> 
> 
> > *Buttons * What map are you using 'cos I can't find  on any OS ones I own?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

suffolkian said:


> Buttons I vaguely recognised the one leaning over as a Hairy Biker but I couldn't for the life of me quote his given name


Even though I have seen them on tv. I would probably have gone along with Grizzly and said the Marquis of Bath  l have no idea what their names are.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

The sea wall at Aldeburgh gave it away to me as we used to go there regularly, usually during the winter. Many a stormy night we have been rocked into a deep sleep.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Spent many a windy night up there also, was one of the best spots around, it is a real shame that it’s gone.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sad to say I recognised both of them :roll: , but not the location. I was told they were in Dumfries yesterday doing an outside cooking sketch. Saw the production company set up the "stalls" for the cooking but had no idea what it was for :? However, I could identify the location if asked :wink: 

Typical - they chose one of the few showery days to film.

Sue


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Sad to say I recognised both of them :roll: , but not the location. I was told they were in Dumfries yesterday doing an outside cooking sketch. Saw the production company set up the "stalls" for the cooking but had no idea what it was for :? However, I could identify the location if asked :wink:
> Typical - they chose one of the few showery days to film.
> Sue


Hi Sue the rain must be following them. They are producing a series to be broadcast during this summer, it will cover all regions of the UK using local ingredients and local recipes. It was local pork and apples in Suffolk. Now could it be haggis and neaps in Dumfries I wonder.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Could be, or perhaps tatties and mince or even Scotch pies from Houston's the best butcher in Scotland. (Ducks to avoid incoming alternatives :lol: )

Sue


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Watching the Dumfries episode is now a must, just to see what they decided to cook.


----------

